# Albino Leopard Gecko price



## Littlekurt39 (Jan 26, 2005)

A local pet store has a baby albino leopard gecko (not blizzard) for sale for $70.

Is this is decent deal? its the only one they have. They say that is looks damn cute









What u think?

-littlekurt


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

I wouldnt buy it just because "they" said it was cute..is it a good looking lizard to YOU is the question.
he does seem a ittle more on the expensive side if you are talking american funds..
around here they are usually around 50$ can.
Eden


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

Babies are a lot more sensitive than the big guys... that is why they are really cheap here... we have a special here for $20... but $30 is more reasonable


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i have to laff reading this post does anybody remeber what the price of an albino leaopard gecko was 4 yrs ago









when the pet store says baby do they mean just out of the egg or a few months old theres a big diffrence between the two


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

when I said babies I mean anything under 4"


----------

